# Trying to factory reset my laptop (windows 8.1)



## biodaemonium (Dec 23, 2014)

So I'm trying to factory reset my laptop to no avail. I am trying to do it through windows PC settings but the app will not open and instead, it gives me an error. I have uploaded the screenshot with the error. I'm unsure if its malware or something but I really want to reset everything.








My internet has been super slow and we already had a tech guy come in from my ISP which they found something but are unsure if its what's causing my incredibly slow speed. I'd rather just try and figure out if its something in my computer (I've tried running a few things that takes a long time to download but they had not detected anything).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. I would NOT go down that route unless you absolutely have to
If that computer came with Windows 8 and you have since upgraded to 8.1 then on a reset you are going back to Windows 8 with only what was installed when it was sold
EVERYTHING else all you personal files - unless you have backups will be GONE
3. All programs and items from the Store will be gone.



> To reset your PC
> 
> 1. Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, tap Settings, then tap Change PC settings.
> (If you're using a mouse, point to the top-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, click Settings, then click Change PC settings.)
> ...


4.I would not even recommend a refresh which is a reinstall of Windows hopefully leaving your other files etc
HOWEVER you are still going back to 8



> Refreshing your PC without affecting your files
> 
> If your PC isn't performing as well as it once did, and you don't know why, you can refresh your PC without deleting any of your personal files or changing your settings.
> 
> ...


Lets try and see why you have the problem - when you post back we will continue
HOWEVER please not I am in the UK and offline until very late tonight - possibly back about 2300 UK time
MAY not be until 26 December


----------



## biodaemonium (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello macboatmaster. Thank you for taking time to respond to my issue.

First thing: I can't access my PC settings, as stated above. I keep getting that error message which is in the screenshot.
Second: I already have everything backed up to reset. I tried the sony vaio reset and I get this error "Unable to reset your pc. A required drive partition is missing."
Third: I tried refreshing but its gives me this error: "The Drive were Window's is installed is locked. Unlock the drive and try again."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The first error on reset suggests that the recovery partition has been deleted
although that may not necessarily be the case

What I need to start with please is the make and FULL model of the laptop

Also please send the results of this 
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
IF YOU CAN

copy and paste the info in the white box

The second error and to some extent the first one is usually file corruption OR a changed drive or setting since the computer was new

Disconnect any connected hardware USB - printer flash pen etc

Run a chkdsk /r from a admin cmd prompt

right click the Microsoft white flag lower left of taskbar click cmd prompt admin
when it opens

type
chkdsk /r

press enter and agree messages to run on restart


----------



## biodaemonium (Dec 23, 2014)

My laptop is a Sony VAIO E Series Model SVE171E13L.

The sysinfo data:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3632QM CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 6091 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 443886 MB, Free - 345251 MB;
Motherboard: Sony Corporation, VAIO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


I'm not sure why its saying Windows Defender is Disabled. I checked on it and it says its on.


----------



## biodaemonium (Dec 23, 2014)

Currently running the disk check and it seems to be stuck at 11%. Will leave it running over night and post results when I awaken. 

Merry Christmas btw!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

And to you

Windows defender reported as disabled is a glitch in our system info utility.
Will wait to hear from you as to the results of the chkdsk

After that chkdsk has completed return to a cmd prompt with admin rights and run this cmd please

sfc /scannow
If it reports errors cannot be fixed
REBOOT and run it again
DO this so you have then run it three times
If it still reports errors cannot be fixed
Go back again to cmd prompt and run this cmd please

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

copy and paste that as spacing is critical
Please post what that reports if the sfc cmd reported errors could not be fixed

IF the DISM reports health restored - REBOOT
go back again to cmd prompt and re run the system file check and see what it NOW reports


----------



## biodaemonium (Dec 23, 2014)

All right. So I think the chkdsk went through (I ran it twice). It just kept getting stuck at 11% for some time. However, I ran the scannow and I got this: 

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log. Note that logging is currently not supported in offline servicing scenarios.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So have you run my next cmd then = the Deployment Imaging Servicing Cmd - DISM


----------



## biodaemonium (Dec 23, 2014)

So I ran the DISM, it said the corrupt files were restored. I restarted, ran the sfc again and this is what it told me:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired
them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you now after the system files have been repaired still receive the same error


----------



## biodaemonium (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply. Been working extra hours.

I ran the sfc twice, each time restarting it and it came out fine.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I saw that what I actually meant was can you now access Settings and do you still receive the error posted on your screenshot


when you have the time to stay with me for a little while we may be able to make some progress


See if you can get me the chkdsk results please
Control Panel
Admin tools
Event Viewer
Expand Windows logs left pane
click application log
in right pane click find
type
wininit (note spelling)
click find next
check that this is the recently run chkdsk
If so right pane click copy
select as text
and paste to reply


----------

